# Adelaide areas for young singleton



## Richie_T (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi All,

First time poster here. I have just accepted a job offer in Adelaide as a Civil Engineer. I have searched for areas to live in Adelaide on this forum, but everything seems to be posted for young families. 

I have been told that it would be best to get a flatshare with likeminded people to make more friends, but Realestate website doesnt allow me to search for flatshares. 

Can anyone provide links to searching for housemates, or which suburbs of Adelaide do the 'younger' crowd hang out at, if any (I will be 30 by the time I get out there). I have had a look at the beach areas as a possibility, and rent doesnt look too unreasonable there, or is it best to get somewhere more central, where I presume the pubs and bars are? The office is on the south side of the City just north of Unley.

I will be given a couple weeks temporary residence by the company, and of course, I still need to wait for my Visa, but getting some ideas in for the time being.

Thanks

Rich

tl;dr
Looking for areas to live for a young single engineer in Adelaide wanting to make new friends.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Richie, 

Welcome to the forum. 

Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au does show share accommodation - click on the share tab rather than the rent tab. 

Also try gumtree - Free Classifieds | Buy, Sell, Jobs, Property & More | Gumtree Adelaide Region

I don't live in Adelaide so I can't help with the actual areas to live in but hopefully another member will come along with that info.

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

I know you have a job offer but surely Melbourne or even Perth would have superior career opporuntities. Essentially most young people leave adelaide after they finish there education to these cities or overseas.

The city is a nice but yeah coming form Europe you would get bored pretty quickly I would imagine. People only migrate there as they can't afford the other major cities.


----------



## Richie_T (Apr 12, 2011)

Cheers kaz

Hm well it isn't a matter of affordability- just that that's where the offer is. They have already filled the vacancy in Perth, though I did ask for that to be my preferred. But- just gonna get my foot in the door and see where it takes me as it is a very global company. 

Why is it the young ppl don't stay in Adelaide? Is it reputation or is Adelaide the retirement city? Anyways i figured that anywhere in Oz is better than the uk right now.

Checked out the share sections and there isn't too much there, will try the other sites suggested by kaz


----------



## All good (Feb 27, 2010)

*...*



Richie_T said:


> Cheers kaz
> 
> Hm well it isn't a matter of affordability- just that that's where the offer is. They have already filled the vacancy in Perth, though I did ask for that to be my preferred. But- just gonna get my foot in the door and see where it takes me as it is a very global company.
> 
> ...


I guess the good thing about Adelaide is you can live anywhere cause it's super cheap. I don't live in Adelaide but have been there for work a few times this year. I would say if your coming from Britain, maybe look at Glenelg? Or just somewhere central to the City. Glenelg is a nice spot near the beach which seems to have many young people out and about.

Like others have said, Adelaide isn't the most exciting city in the world, but it is clean, have pretty much all you need, and it is an up and coming city.


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

Richie_T said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First time poster here. I have just accepted a job offer in Adelaide as a Civil Engineer. I have searched for areas to live in Adelaide on this forum, but everything seems to be posted for young families.
> 
> ...


Hi Rich

I'm part of a family living in Adelaide, but if I was single again working in the city I'd live in the city itself. You can walk to loads of bars, restaurants (Chinatown, yum!), shops, work etc and it's really quite affordable. If not the city then close by, in areas like Unley, Norwood, or North Adelaide. Norwood in particular is a young person's area with lots of bars, cinema, shops, cafes etc. Unley also has lots of cafes etc but the residents tend to be a little older on average.

If you choose one of those areas then be sure you have some car parking included in your rental as there is usually very little available in the way of street parking. (I presume you will need a car for work and will probably have a company car), if you live close enough to work maybe you could just use the work car parking space! Most of the residential areas in the city centre are in the south/east.


----------



## Richie_T (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys. I always knew I would get comments on how Adelaide was the most boring city- but Im sure it has everything you could get in all the other cities (almost). Here in the UK im almost settled on being too old to go clubbing every night anyways, so the nightlife doesnt so bother me, but just wanted to get to meet more people.

I havent looked into cars or transport yet, but i'll be bringing my bike over so hopefully nowhere is too far away, and it doesnt look too hilly on googleearth 

Read somewhere that it has the most diverse range of eating out places, so thats a bonus as I love dining out. Will probably ask more questions once ive gotten further into the process, so thanks to all who've replied.


----------



## Lesley F (Apr 24, 2011)

*Adelaide for young singleton*



Richie_T said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I always knew I would get comments on how Adelaide was the most boring city- but Im sure it has everything you could get in all the other cities (almost). Here in the UK im almost settled on being too old to go clubbing every night anyways, so the nightlife doesnt so bother me, but just wanted to get to meet more people.
> 
> I havent looked into cars or transport yet, but i'll be bringing my bike over so hopefully nowhere is too far away, and it doesnt look too hilly on googleearth
> 
> Read somewhere that it has the most diverse range of eating out places, so thats a bonus as I love dining out. Will probably ask more questions once ive gotten further into the process, so thanks to all who've replied.


Hi Ritchie, 
Im in my 30s and my visa is getting processed at the moment. I am hoping to immigrate next year to the Adelaide area. I am also immigrating myself. I would be interested to keep in touch so you can maybe keep me posted on how your move is going and maybe give me advice when needed.
Thanks 
Lesley


----------



## AMCD82 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi there,

Take no notice of the rubbish post by Weebie who makes it sound like Adelaide is full of only old people because every young person leaves. Adelaide is not Sydney nor Melbourne and that's possibly why a lot of people have moved here and enjoy the lifestyle in Adelaide. It doesn't get all the big theatre or concerts or sporting events although still gets quite a few. It has the second biggest fringe festival in the world, the tour down under, amazing wineries and so forth so there are lots of positive things about Adelaide. Yes it is smaller and a bit quieter but if you want to find things to do you will find them.

I'm new to town having moved here in January on my own so happy to answer any questions you have and meet up when you arrive as I'm still at the trying to make friends stage which takes time. I'm living in Glenelg near the tram (although I also have a car) and love it around here, near the beach, shops, restaurants, tram takes me to town in 30-35 mins etc. Lot of good city centre areas as well such as North Adelaide, Norwood but likely to pay more for many of these based on my experience and quality wasn't as good although I did get my own place.

Anyway drop me a private message if I can be of assistance.


----------



## Lesley F (Apr 24, 2011)

AMCD82 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Take no notice of the rubbish post by Weebie who makes it sound like Adelaide is full of only old people because every young person leaves. Adelaide is not Sydney nor Melbourne and that's possibly why a lot of people have moved here and enjoy the lifestyle in Adelaide. It doesn't get all the big theatre or concerts or sporting events although still gets quite a few. It has the second biggest fringe festival in the world, the tour down under, amazing wineries and so forth so there are lots of positive things about Adelaide. Yes it is smaller and a bit quieter but if you want to find things to do you will find them.
> 
> ...



Hey good to hear your positive feedback, I know that Adelaide is one of the quieter city's, but comming from a small area at home I know it will have a lot more on offer than what I am used to. When doing my research on the City and suburbs Glenelg was the area that I am attracted to. How have you found it so far?? have you made many friends?? (thats the only thing i'm nervous about!!) Was it easy to find work??? I am a very optimistic person so although i'm nervous i'm at the same time looking forward to a new challenge. I have joined the forum is it would be good to try and make as many friends as can before I even get there. 
Thanks


----------



## Richie_T (Apr 12, 2011)

I think initially I will try and get as much from the beach area as I can- maybe learn to surf? Don't want ppl in the uk asking me if I've tried it and I'd say no! Still not too much on the shared accommodation front, though prices don't look too bad, and tbh it's only slightly better than renting a single bedroom apartment.

Posted the visa stuff to company liaison just before Easter- so don't expect them to have even input my application yet!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

AMCD82 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Take no notice of the rubbish post by Weebie who makes it sound like Adelaide is full of only old people because every young person leaves. Adelaide is not Sydney nor Melbourne and that's possibly why a lot of people have moved here and enjoy the lifestyle in Adelaide. It doesn't get all the big theatre or concerts or sporting events although still gets quite a few. It has the second biggest fringe festival in the world, the tour down under, amazing wineries and so forth so there are lots of positive things about Adelaide. Yes it is smaller and a bit quieter but if you want to find things to do you will find them.
> 
> ...


Don't be stupid the OP could earn double what ever he'll earn in Adelaide which I suspect would be nothing more than 70k and job opportunities are far superior and entertainment levels are also superior.

The OP has made it clear that entertainment is an issue and Adelaide is absolutely boring as although it is getting better.

The reality is many people on this forum only migrate to SA because they probably couldn't afford to migrate to Perth, Melbourne, Sydney or Brisbane.


----------



## AMCD82 (Feb 23, 2011)

Weebie said:


> Don't be stupid the OP could earn double what ever he'll earn in Adelaide which I suspect would be nothing more than 70k and job opportunities are far superior and entertainment levels are also superior.
> 
> The OP has made it clear that entertainment is an issue and Adelaide is absolutely boring as although it is getting better.
> 
> The reality is many people on this forum only migrate to SA because they probably couldn't afford to migrate to Perth, Melbourne, Sydney or Brisbane.


Earn over double...mmmmmm like to exaggerate don't you.......earn more and cost more so maybe one doesn't earn more. One stuck in traffic more so maybe standard of living isn't as good as other cities then as well. You make assertions based on everyone having the same idea of a place as you in terms of what one wants from a city but the reality is that people have different interests and different motivations and to suggest that Adelaide is just a boring, dead-end city is ridiculous. It was also recently ranked the most livable city in Australia (although I don't pay heed to such surveys because they are based on particular methodologies which may not interest or apply to everyone).

Adelaide is as boring as hell is it - what does it not have that you can have elsewhere? Yes there may be a more limited choice but I think there are lots of options open to people depending on what they deem entertainment. There are pubs, there is a casino, there is footy, there is cricket (not that I find that entertainment), there are nightclubs, there are more restaurants per head of population (good affordable ones too) than any other city in Australia, there are some good beaches (although if you want to surf you have to leave Adelaide for a bit of a drive), there is a beautiful botanical gardens etc etc

Perhaps most people migrate to Adelaide because it is cheaper but I can't say for certain as I've not done or seen a survey that can make such a generalisation although even if that is the reason it doesn't make it a bad place does it. By implication you suggest that everyone loves all the other cities too!

Richie I came here with a position got and moved interstate having lived in NSW for 2 years beforehand. I have found making friends challenging but that always takes time but getting there as I'm joined a team and all that. Also my work isn't much use for making friends as I'm very young compared to everyone but most people make friends through that way as well so I wouldn't worry about making friends. People are friendly here and with time and effort you'll find a crowd (I hope for that anyway!)


----------



## Richie_T (Apr 12, 2011)

Weebie said:


> Don't be stupid the OP could earn double what ever he'll earn in Adelaide which I suspect would be nothing more than 70k and job opportunities are far superior and entertainment levels are also superior.
> 
> The OP has made it clear that entertainment is an issue and Adelaide is absolutely boring as although it is getting better.
> 
> The reality is many people on this forum only migrate to SA because they probably couldn't afford to migrate to Perth, Melbourne, Sydney or Brisbane.


Hiya Weebie, is that £70k or $70k you mention there? My movement to Adelaide is where the company vacancy is and not where I applied for (Perth position taken up already)

Yes entertainment is an issue, but I merely wanted somewhere where I would be able to meet other people, make friends etc, rather than just go clubbing every night of the week. At first I was a bit apprehensive about taking up the offer or waiting for one of the other big cities but in the end I took it up as its a foot in the door, and the salary and package in my opinion is pretty decent. 

Also the other thing is, all of Aussie's cities top the league for Standard of Living, and Adelaide in particular is not one of the most expensive places to live, so what's there to lose?

In any case, my Visa has now been granted, so I am going to be contacting some of you very soon


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Well congratulations to you for getting the visa, now the real fun starts :clap2:

Some companies have internal networks (a bit like MSN) where you may be able to ask about flat shares, best places to socialise, meet people etc.

Work colleagues will also be able to tell you the places to avoid and where all the other engineers cluster. If it's anything like this part of Australia people tend to gravitate towards each other according to profession or trade.


----------



## Richie_T (Apr 12, 2011)

Darla.R said:


> Well congratulations to you for getting the visa, now the real fun starts :clap2:
> 
> Some companies have internal networks (a bit like MSN) where you may be able to ask about flat shares, best places to socialise, meet people etc.
> 
> Work colleagues will also be able to tell you the places to avoid and where all the other engineers cluster. If it's anything like this part of Australia people tend to gravitate towards each other according to profession or trade.


Oh dear- am I really going to be confined to socialising with other Engineers?! Not what I was expecting lol.

But thanks, hopefully i'll get everything sorted, not too long now. I'll have a look at the stickies for things to remember to do!


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey Richie jus wanted to say best of luck wit de move,me and my wife and kids r waitin on news back on our visa....guess wat we r heading to adelaide!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not because we cant afford to live anywhere else but cos my job is in demand there and 2 my brother lives there!! Ok im 39 a bit older than u but keep in touch and sure we can meet for a pint and round up all de irish wen we get there!!!!


----------



## Richie_T (Apr 12, 2011)

celticboy39 said:


> Hey Richie jus wanted to say best of luck wit de move,me and my wife and kids r waitin on news back on our visa....guess wat we r heading to adelaide!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not because we cant afford to live anywhere else but cos my job is in demand there and 2 my brother lives there!! Ok im 39 a bit older than u but keep in touch and sure we can meet for a pint and round up all de irish wen we get there!!!!


Hope it works out for you! My visa got approved within 2 weeks... now im thinking its moved much too fast! Keep in touch- will you be coming out this summer then?


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

Richie_T said:


> Hope it works out for you! My visa got approved within 2 weeks... now im thinking its moved much too fast! Keep in touch- will you be coming out this summer then?


Waitn on statesponsership at de moment its there 2 weeks and usually takes about 4,so once thats back lodge our visa application before june 30th deadline and hoping to hear back by october?? Ideally wud luv to be there by xmas,defo keep in touch,good luck.lane:


----------



## jjosh (Mar 10, 2011)

AMCD82 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Take no notice of the rubbish post by Weebie who makes it sound like Adelaide is full of only old people because every young person leaves. Adelaide is not Sydney nor Melbourne and that's possibly why a lot of people have moved here and enjoy the lifestyle in Adelaide. It doesn't get all the big theatre or concerts or sporting events although still gets quite a few. It has the second biggest fringe festival in the world, the tour down under, amazing wineries and so forth so there are lots of positive things about Adelaide. Yes it is smaller and a bit quieter but if you want to find things to do you will find them.
> 
> ...


:juggle: Do you mind if i ask you the job you are holding? I am moving to adelaide soon. How is the weather like there now?


----------

